# 4 DOOR CADDY SEATS ON A 2 DOOR CAR



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

HOW CAN I PUT THIS SEATS SO THEY FOLD DOWN????


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@May 29 2006, 10:52 AM~5514057
> *HOW CAN I PUT THIS SEATS SO THEY FOLD DOWN????
> *



THERE IS A PIN ON THE SEAT WERE IT FOLDS , JUST REMOVE IT .


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

THANKS ...


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Will the headliner and carpet off a four door 92 brogham fit or be alterated to fit a 2 door???????????
:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 4 2006, 10:12 PM~6309161
> *Will the headliner and carpet off a four door 92 brogham fit or be alterated to fit a 2 door???????????
> :biggrin:
> *



THE CARPET SHOULD , BUT I DON'T THINK THE HEADLINER WILL .
YOU NEVER KNOW THOUGH ??????


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

what abouth the seat belts you do not need to bolt in that black piece in the door sill right? I want my door panels to look exactly like a 92's, like the undrtaker cars, that shit is off the hook!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Oct 5 2006, 12:57 AM~6309378
> * what abouth the seat belts you do not need to bolt in that black piece in the door sill right?  I want my door panels to look exactly like a 92's, like the undrtaker cars, that shit is off the hook!
> *


Just my 2 cents but I personally dont like the way it looks at all that way. I started looking into doing it when I wanted to install a 44" roof in mine, but I dont really care if I have a moonroof anymore so Im keepin it og 82. I think it looks much nicer


----------



## Dr. Jizz (Jun 3, 2005)

how do i adjust power seats with out electricty


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you dont.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you high?????????????????????????????Dr. Jizz Posted Today, 11:10 PM 
how do i adjust power seats with out electricty 
83Cizzoupe Posted Today, 04:07 PM 
QUOTE(91lacin @ Oct 5 2006, 12:57 AM) 
what abouth the seat belts you do not need to bolt in that black piece in the door sill right? I want my door panels to look exactly like a 92's, like the undrtaker cars, that shit is off the hook!



Just my 2 cents but I personally dont like the way it looks at all that way. I started looking into doing it when I wanted to install a 44" roof in mine, but I dont really care if I have a moonroof anymore so Im keepin it og 82. I think it looks much nicer


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

just do it if it looks good its your taste


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Oct 4 2006, 10:12 PM~6309161
> *Will the headliner and carpet off a four door 92 brogham fit or be alterated to fit a 2 door???????????
> :biggrin:
> *


nope. 2 doors have a different headliner then a 4 door. trust me, i already had that problem. you can make a 4 door fit in the 2door, but it wont look right.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 4 2009, 12:15 PM~14672095
> *nope. 2 doors have a different headliner then a 4 door. trust me, i already had that problem. you can make a 4 door fit in the 2door, but it wont look right.
> *


i have a astroroof that i pirated from a 4 door, how can i use the board on my 2 door? :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

move power seats with electric drill


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 4 2009, 01:15 PM~14672095
> *nope. 2 doors have a different headliner then a 4 door. trust me, i already had that problem. you can make a 4 door fit in the 2door, but it wont look right.
> *


 i had a 77 cadi years back and i put the interior of an 80's in it. you just have to make a template of the back half of the headliner then trim it to fit.


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Jizz_@Oct 21 2006, 02:10 AM~6412490
> *how do i adjust power seats with out electricty
> *


bring a battery to the junkyard or one of those booster packs that can start a car


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Oct 4 2006, 11:57 PM~6309378
> * what abouth the seat belts you do not need to bolt in that black piece in the door sill right?  I want my door panels to look exactly like a 92's, like the undrtaker cars, that shit is off the hook!
> *


i put mine in the doors i did mine a little diffrent then the undertaker i put my seat belts all the way at the back of the door like the stock 90 door not realy to much fabing just drill a few holes in the door peal back the weather striping and drill 3 holes for the bracket in the corner of the window and presto the only thing it i didnt put the latch in the jamb of the door so its probaly not that structural but fuck it it looks damn good


----------



## 1SIKLAC (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 31 2009, 09:52 PM~14940982
> *i put mine in the doors i did mine a little diffrent then the undertaker i put my seat belts all the way at the back of the door like the stock 90 door not realy to much fabing just drill a few holes in the door peal back the weather striping and drill 3 holes for the bracket in the corner of the window and presto the only thing it i didnt put the latch in the jamb of the door so its probaly not that structural but fuck it it looks damn good
> *


POST PICS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GuCCidOuTChEvY_@Sep 2 2009, 09:24 AM~14957074
> *POST PICS
> *


yeah post them... it sounds like a death trap :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14958457
> *yeah post them... it sounds like a death trap :biggrin:
> *


if its not deadly its not fun :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 2 2009, 12:30 PM~14958524
> *if its not deadly its not fun :biggrin:
> *


pm me a pic..... Im cant see the big picture


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i need to get some batts. for my camera also how do i up load them on here its been a few years since i have up loaded any pics


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 2 2009, 04:00 PM~14960584
> *i need to get some batts. for my camera also how do i up load them on here its been a few years since i have up loaded any pics
> *


I got email too


----------

